# Let's see your unlisted/rarest regional bottles!



## bottles_inc (Sep 25, 2020)

Ever dig something local that's never been seen before? Grab a bottle off a shelf at an antique store that's not in the local collector's books? Show them off and lay down some local history! I absolutely love seeing ultra rare bottles from small towns across the states. Here's some of mine. I'm sorry about the picture quality, the laptop I brought up to college doesn't have many photos on it so I had to crop stuff I had already posted on here or treasurenet in the past.





First there's the E. F. Keane. Dug this one, and I'm pretty sure this is the only one around (on the surface, at least). Keane was in partnership with a man named Eugene Henno and they made Keane & Henno bottles from 1890 to 1900. Those bottles are pretty rare in themselves. It appears that Keane had a short run on his on either for a couple years before or after. I'm guessing before, maybe for 2 or 3 years from 1888-1890ish, as I think a record of the business would've existed if it was created after 1900. I've talked to a few pretty prolific Long Island island-wide collectors and they've never seen one, so I think I have the sole surviving example until someone else digs one up.





Next is this John Mack. Dug this up as well. No listing in LI Beverage Bottles, and no local or online record either. Bummed that it's broken, but I'm still glad to have it. Digging a complete version is definitely on the todo list.




Finally is this unique variant of a Patchogue Bottling Co. bottle I found for $4 at an antique store. The company is listed, but the molds are both standard blob tops, not whatever you might call this mutant bottle shape. Neither of the other have "this bottle not to be sold" on them, as this one does on the base, so I think this might be the oldest (and maybe even first) Patchogue Bottle Co. bottle. Gives me hope that there's more unlisted older stuff out there.

Anyways, enough from me. Let's see your one-of-a-kind locals!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

Here are my one of only, unlisted and unknown bottles I own!


Not unknown, but one of three known to exist. It might be unlisted. Neff was in buisness for less than 5 years in this small CT town:



I own the only Branford Pharmacy from Branford, Conn. Known to exsist. It was unknown before I found it:




I also own the only embossed Fair Haven, Conn. Druggist known to exist and it has a label cork and contents! Tuttle and Wells were in buisness together for only 16 years. Again unknown until I found one:




A monster bottle about 10" tall that is One of only 24 ever made:




One of only two known to exist in amber (its from New London, CT):


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 25, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here are my one of only, unlisted and unknown bottles I own!
> 
> 
> Not unknown, but one of three known to exist. It might be unlisted. Neff was in buisness for less than 5 years in this small CT town:
> ...


Those are some nice ones!  I'm very curious, how do you know that there were only 24 of the Blair bottles made?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 25, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some nice ones!  I'm very curious, how do you know that there were only 24 of the Blair bottles made?


There was a custom order listing for only one batch of 24 made for this customer.


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 25, 2020)

Here are my two rarest. As far as I know only two are known of the 1st two. One Bottle known of the polline, but we found an add of the company from 1890


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 25, 2020)

The only Hartwell Bottling Works Hartwell Ga bottle that I’m aware of besides a fragment of a slugplate I dug about 5 years ago


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 25, 2020)

This straight side Coca Cola from Franklin N.C. Is listed as RR in Porters Coke Bottle Checklist , I believe there are less than five known . I wish the top wasn’t gone and there wasn’t a crack coming down the neck , but for one that rare I’m thankful to have an example


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 25, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Here are my one of only, unlisted and unknown bottles I own!
> 
> 
> Not unknown, but one of three known to exist. It might be unlisted. Neff was in buisness for less than 5 years in this small CT town:
> ...


Wow, great collection! That bradfords is incredible.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 25, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> This straight side Coca Cola from Franklin N.C. Is listed as RR in Porters Coke Bottle Checklist , I believe there are less than five known . I wish the top wasn’t gone and there wasn’t a crack coming down the neck , but for one that rare I’m thankful to have an example View attachment 212321


A rare coke bottle is pretty great, regardless of damage. I bet the coke collectors are drooling!


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 25, 2020)

This bottle is the only one known to exist and from what I’ve learned from my post about it, it was from a company that moved around a lot and not much is available on them, another cool part is that it has been in my family likely since it was drank and still has  the original cork with glass stopper. Also has some whiskey residue inside


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2020)

These 2 Bitters are pretty rare, I only know of 2 of each known to exist. None of the big Bitters Collectors have them & most never heard of them or seen one before. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 25, 2020)

greendirt330 said:


> The only Hartwell Bottling Works Hartwell Ga bottle that I’m aware of besides a fragment of a slugplate I dug about 5 years ago View attachment 212320



Not a bad bottle, if it wasn't in such crappy condition.   Really, that is absolute killer.  That would have to be one of the top Georgia crowntops, at least in my book.  Put my name on it!


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 25, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> These 2 Bitters are pretty rare, I only know of 2 of each known to exist. None of the big Bitters Collectors have them & most never heard of them or seen one before. LEON.
> View attachment 212327


Those are both incredible. Did you dig the dimock's? I remember seeing the thread you posted about finding the Herzbergs at an old house


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 25, 2020)

bottles_inc said:


> Those are both incredible. Did you dig the dimock's? I remember seeing the thread you posted about finding the Herzbergs at an old house




No, Didn't dig the Dimocks. I did dig or picked up the Herzbergs off the ground after some Construction Workers were kind enough to leave it behind in a dirt pile after tearing down a House. Both Listed as Extremely Rare in Ring & Hams Bitters Book. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 25, 2020)

Here's a rare trio.  What's on the back of the soda in the middle is what makes it.  Best of three known examples and one of the rarest Georgia straight side Cokes.


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 26, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Here's a rare trio.  What's on the back of the soda in the middle is what makes it.  Best of three known examples and one of the rarest Georgia straight side Cokes.
> 
> View attachment 212328View attachment 212329


That flask is killer , and the Americus straight side is easily one of the top five Georgia straight side cokes ! Killer stuff !


----------



## sandchip (Sep 27, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> These 2 Bitters are pretty rare, I only know of 2 of each known to exist. None of the big Bitters Collectors have them & most never heard of them or seen one before. LEON.
> View attachment 212327



Killer pair of rarities!


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2020)

There is nobody in the Paterson N.J. directories by this name or anything close to it, there is no mention of him in local newspapers, he's a mystery man, and this is the only example ever found...


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2020)

7UP green Wm. S. Kinch weiss beer from Paterson N.J., these are known in cobalt blue, amber and light shades of green, to date this is the only documented example is this 7UP green on the NJ Bottle Forum website....


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2020)

Another only documented example, Paterson N.J.'s only pontiled beer/soda bottles are the 1850 Archdeacon mineral water bottles in green, the blue example on the left in another only documented example to date on the NJ Bottle Forum, and I'm honored to be it's current caretaker...


----------



## epackage (Sep 30, 2020)

For years my mentor in the hobby had the only known Codd made for Tiffany & Allen, but it was broken in two pieces when he dug it. A few years back I was lucky enough to acquire what appears to be the only known complete example, another EXTREMELY RARE Paterson N.J. bottle...

Also pictured is an amber blob top from Tiffany & Allen BUT it's embossed Paterson N.Y., another has never been documented on our website.


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 30, 2020)

epackage said:


> Another only documented example, Paterson N.J.'s only pontiled beer/soda bottles are the 1850 Archdeacon mineral water bottles in green, the blue example on the left in another only documented example to date on the NJ Bottle Forum, and I'm honored to be it's current caretaker...


Awesome bottles !!!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 30, 2020)

epackage said:


> Another only documented example, Paterson N.J.'s only pontiled beer/soda bottles are the 1850 Archdeacon mineral water bottles in green, the blue example on the left in another only documented example to date on the NJ Bottle Forum, and I'm honored to be it's current caretaker...



Always a treat to see that pair.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 30, 2020)

epackage said:


> There is nobody in the Paterson N.J. directories by this name or anything close to it, there is no mention of him in local newspapers, he's a mystery man, and this is the only example ever found...


One of the thickest necks I've seen. Super seedy too. Great bottle!


----------



## Jazepeters (Oct 1, 2020)

This Pepsi bottle I was told only 6 were printed with " Property of Starlite Bottlers" from Saskatoon in Canada. Apparently Pepsi wouldnt allow them to put their own name on the bottles so it stopped where it started.


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2020)

Another pair of Paterson N.J. UNICORNS, William S. Kinch soda/mineral waters with Albertson closures...


----------

